# heads up- looking for polystyrene sheets?



## mudgudgeon (Jun 28, 2012)

Just noticed my local bunnings has sheets of Polystyrene underfloor insulation.
Sheets are 50mm thick x 600mm x 1200mm ( I think )
$65 for a pack of 8?? Sheets, more than enough for a few fake rock back grounds. 
Would be a reasonable priced source, particularly if you can split the cost with a friend.


----------



## JrFear (Jun 28, 2012)

i saw that too!
would be cheaper raiding ur local mall bin tho! harvey norman is awesome as they have alot of white goods!


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 28, 2012)

I think I've mentioned this one before... Polystyrene cladding for homes comes in 75 and 100 mm thicknesses, and is medium to high density so it's quite tough. Free if you don't mind pilfering scrap off-cuts from housing estates. Just don't go pinching full sheets on the poor tradesmen. Alternatively can be bought for fifty to seventy for a sheet.


----------

